# What Winter Tires?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Split it off since it's totally unrelated. 

BTW, I really like my Nokian Hakkapellitta R snow tires in 215/60-16. Nokian recently came out with the R2's, which are supposed to be even better.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha ok original post will be edited, but I believe there are other threads about this. searching will commence


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Blizzaks are great as are Michelin x-ice 3. 

I used a set of Continental Winter Vikings this last season due to an unbeatable deal from our supplier. Great tire as well.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Time for a price and review comparison


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Split it off since it's totally unrelated.
> 
> BTW, I really like my Nokian Hakkapellitta R snow tires in 215/60-16. Nokian recently came out with the R2's, which are supposed to be even better.


Schiphi what did you pay roughly for the Nokian's?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Last winter i had a set of Goodyear Ultragrip Ice WRT and i was very satisfied.

Many winter tires are good, just check the prices when your rdy to buy, tirerack.com ftw.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Jvegas04 said:


> Schiphi what did you pay roughly for the Nokian's?


I believe it was about $150 apiece. I got alloys and TPMS sensors at the same time. The whole package was about $1100, IIRC. Ditch the $200 TPMS sensor set and go with steelies, and you'd be right about $700-800 for 4 Nokians on steelies.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I've heard Blizzaks and Michelin X-Ice. We can get the OEM steelies from GM parts direct for like $50 / wheel I believe. JVegas I know a nice tire shop in Buffalo I'll let you know.

What is the best time to put them on? I heard when the temp starts dipping below 45 F right?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Around these parts Nokian are said to be the best followed closely by Michelin. 

I mount my snow grips on December 1 and take them off March 31 every year.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I would go with Michelin x-ice 3, or General Altimax Arctics(if you go 15" winter wheels) on a budget. The Nokians are a little overpriced, IMO.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

I was very happy with Blizzaks and steelies last winter. Not even one close call. And I didn't drive slow.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> I would go with Michelin x-ice 3, or General Altimax Arctics(if you go 15" winter wheels) on a budget. The Nokians are a little overpriced, IMO.


Nokian has said they want to be profitable first, and a big player second. Also, when I got mine, they were the same price as the Michelin XI-3's. 

What Blizzaks? Something that drives me bonkers is that folks do not specify what model Blizzak since it's a product line, not a specific tire. I had a set of Blizzak MZ-02's that I hated after the first winter after the special compound wore off. The Blizzak LM-25's with a higher-speed-capable compound on our Fit work very well, though.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Question.. do you guys buy the TPMS with it? Is it worth it? I mean won't the "low pressure" light be permanently annoying if you don't? I don't know how this thing works. Is the TPMS for each specific tire (aka, your OEM tire TPMS is not transferable). Someone esplane this to me pleeeeeeeeeease


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blizzak does have multiple lines, but I discovered when I looked closely that each line is for a specific vehicle type (pickup, SUV, passenger car, etc.) As for any special coating, I believe Bridgestone now embeds this sticky coating in all their tires and not just the Blizzak lines. They have definitely taken the lessons they learned from the Blizzaks and incorporated them into the rest of their tire lines as they have some of the best snow/ice/slush performing all season mud/snow non-snow tires on the market.


----------



## DrVino (Jun 20, 2013)

I love the Blizzaks (model WS-70, I believe they are 215/60R/16). I go from 18" in summer to 16" in winter. Mounted the tires on alloy rims and the package is much lighter. Fuel economy is not affected much, maybe a 2-3 mpg less than summertime.


----------



## DrVino (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't opt for the TPMS on the snows. The light doesn't bother me much. At startup I do have to toggle the LED instrument window to clear the low pressure warning, just push the menu button or toggle the switch up or down. The yellow low pressure light doesn't flash, it just remains on.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Question.. do you guys buy the TPMS with it? Is it worth it? I mean won't the "low pressure" light be permanently annoying if you don't? I don't know how this thing works. Is the TPMS for each specific tire (aka, your OEM tire TPMS is not transferable). Someone esplane this to me pleeeeeeeeeease


For me: yes; yes; and, yes.


----------



## jxski07 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have the Blizzak WS70 on steel rims with the TPMS cost about $1100. They work great on the road in New Hampshire, got the tires right before the first nor'easter in February (the one that the weather channel called NEMO). TPMS is transferable between summer and winter tires but their is an extra charge to do change from summer to winter or vice versa in the long run its cheaper to have TPMS in each summer and winter tire. I believe the TPMS is worth it because I do not want to become accustomed to warning lights on and not notice a major warning light.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

My experience was fantastic with my Michelin X-Ice 3's this past winter.

VERY minimal drop in fuel mileage, no loss in ride comfort, and I felt completely confident driving through whatever an Ontario winter could throw at me.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> My experience was fantastic with my Michelin X-Ice 3's this past winter.
> 
> VERY minimal drop in fuel mileage, no loss in ride comfort, and I felt completely confident driving through whatever an Ontario winter could throw at me.


That's been my experience with my Nokian Hakka R's also. Great tires, both of them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My experience with Blizzaks has been interesting.

On ice, I've driven no other tire that compares. Hands down an excellent ice traction tire. Far better handling than deep-snow specific tires like the Winterforce. It is a softer compound, and compared to my Eco tires at 50PSI, they are squishy. Fuel economy dropped 3-4MPG in the winter; some of which would have dropped on any tire due to unrelated conditions. I'd say you would expect to lose 1-3mpg, which as a percentage from a 39mpg average is actually quite small.

Tread life seems to be great. I have 2 winters on a set on another car and they can go for 3 more. Easily a 20-25k mile tire assuming you don't abuse it.

They were fairly inexpensive and I have them sitting on steelies off-season; an arrangement I recommend for anyone who lives in a snowy winter region.

I have never tried Nokians, but their increased tread life leads me to wonder how they would compare to the soft Blizzak rubber on ice.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

